# the ick salt cure?



## grissom (Jan 15, 2009)

hi i want to try the salt cure for an ich outbreak in my tank. but i'm not sure the exact way to do it, i have a 25 gallon tank, can anyone help with advice as to how much salt to use how often etc? thanks in advance


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

see jones' post here:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/diseases/17301-i-have-ick-my-tank-will-salt-safe.html


----------

